# Homemade Wheelchair for Paralyzed Bunny?



## sarahalli (May 28, 2013)

Hello,
I just signed up for this forum because I read an old post here about someone looking for a wheelchair for their bunny that was paralyzed. All of the photos were deadlinks, and I'm hoping someone here now can possibly provide plans for such a thing?
My mom's rabbit has a fractured pelvis, the vet thinks he had a seizure because one of my mom's friends saw him having what appeared to be a seizure about three weeks ago. He was fine after that one, but he lives at her office and so we can't monitor him 24/7. It appears he has had another one this weekend as when we came in to see him Monday he has one fully paralyzed leg and one that is mostly paralyzed.
The vet is not totally optimistic but his bladder and bowels work fine and he says because of the paralysis there is not much pain. He is very active still, trying to move around and eating/drinking like normal. 
Anyway, it's a terrible situation too because my father and grandfather (my mom's husband and father) just passed away a month apart earlier this year. Losing her rabbit on top of all that is awful and I want to help- so assuming he lives I want to build him a bunny wheelchair. I have had almost zero luck finding anything other than news stories or videos, nothing instructional.
Anyone here have anything that could help? I know you can buy them but they are absurdly expensive for a few pieces of PVC and wheels.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## icrewtoo (May 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your situation. If your bunny is eating normally and seems 'binky' he might not be feeling any pain. I would just monitor him very closely and make sure you stay in touch with the vet to monitor the situation. With everything that has recently happened, it would be terrible to lose your mom's bunny, but you also don't want him living in pain.

That being said, I don't know if you tried this already but thought it might be worth suggesting - did you check the internet/pet stores for wheelchairs for small dogs? That might work depending on the size of your bunny.


----------



## sarahalli (May 28, 2013)

icrewtoo said:


> That being said, I don't know if you tried this already but thought it might be worth suggesting - did you check the internet/pet stores for wheelchairs for small dogs? That might work depending on the size of your bunny.



He's a really small bunny but that is a good idea. I might be able to find small dog plans- I am not sure though since rabbits move so much differently than dogs. Worth looking, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 28, 2013)

I did find a video of a bunny wheelchair, I don't know if it will help, but here it is: http://www.wimp.com/allheart/


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 28, 2013)

How old is the bunny and have you been confining him?


----------



## annabelle00 (May 30, 2013)

Have you tried www.dogstogo.net? I just got mine in the mail for Caramel today, it's for building up his muscle after he fractured his pelvic bone fracture in Feb. The wheelchair cost me $70 +$35 shipping. It is possible to heal a pelvic bone fracture...
I had Caramel sitting in his carrier with hay and towels keeping him sitting...we were told it was a spinal fracture then...but when we went to an exotic 10 weeks later as he wasn't showing progress and for acupuncture, the xrays showed a healed pelvic fracture...a bit skewed but healed. He couldn't move as his muscle were weak and was thin, which is what the cart is for.


----------



## sarahalli (May 31, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> How old is the bunny and have you been confining him?



He is about five. Mom has been trying to keep him with her other bunny as much as possible as they are close. During the day he is in their normal large enclosure, mostly laying down and sleeping with his friend. Mom checks on him and offers water every hour or so. At night she brings him home and he is in a smallish travel carrier.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2013)

There are a lot of videos on Youtube to give you some ideas.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 1, 2013)

Here are some sites, good luck!
http://www.handicappedpets.com/
http://www.handicappedpets.com/adjustable-dog-wheelchairs.html


http://eddieswheels.com/

petco sells them
http://www.petco.com/product/117615/Best-Friend-Mobility-Dog-Wheelchair.aspx


----------

